# Triple H face reaction



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Triple H got pretty much a universal face reaction as he beat down Roman Reigns to end RAW. Suffice to say that is not the reaction that WWE wanted Trips to be getting heading into WrestleMania.

What do WWE do about this?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's absolutely the reaction HHH wants. He hasn't even attempted to play heel at any point in this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

They pretty much have to go with the finger poke of doom finish at mania. They brought out the crimson mask for him and he still can't get over. That is fucking sad.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Why wouldn't they cheer? He's saving us from Roman Reigns, of course they're going to give him a hero's reaction.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They pretty much did the COMPLETE POLAR OPPOSITE of what should have been done here. HHH stands tall, cheered for being an awesome heel in the beatdown of a bloody Reigns, who nobody cared about now. 

If this is how they help Reigns for Wrestlemania, god help the poor bastard.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

That has to be utterly embarassing for the WWE. I wonder how they'll justify that. This is getting near 2006 Cena levels of bad rejection.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H can be 2000 heel Triple H all over and he would still get cheered over Reigns at Mania. There's really nothing WWE can do about this.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I got a huge fucking kick out of that. Vince must be blind if he didn't see this coming. It looked like they even allowed Reigns to blade to gain more sympathy and all it did was create a blood lust. Reigns will never be on the same level as the Game.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GET REKT REIGNS


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Triple H got pretty much a universal face reaction as he beat down Roman Reigns to end RAW. Suffice to say that is not the reaction that WWE wanted Trips to be getting heading into WrestleMania.
> 
> What do WWE do about this?


I guarantee that it's the reaction that HHH wanted. He is "The Game", after all. Definitely not what Vince wants.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HHH should win at WM 

Have Rollins return as a slow face to get his title back at SS!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope triple H wins because it looks like they are setting up Ryback to feud with Reigns after wrestlemania, get that hot garbage off my tv.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And Chicago/Philly/Pitt/Brooklyn next. :heston


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

The Authority are so ludicrously hated because they were on fucking everything, opened every show and now the leader of The Authority HHH is far far far more over as a face than Reigns.

I'd have HHH beat Reigns and hold the title until Rollins returns, turn him face, have him take the title back and turn Reigns heel, it's just the only way, not that they'll do that.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Knowing how big HHH's ego is, I wouldn't be surprised he booked this segment specifically to get cheered. Fuck face vs. heel roles, he's the man in this feud.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

WWE has absolutely booked themselves into a corner. 

I have a funny feeling that they may panic and have Trips actually go over at WrestleMania. How hilarious would that be :lol

Let Triple H hold the belt until Rollins gets back, setting up Trips/Rollins somewhere down the line.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Not a damn thing they can do about it. It didn't work with Lesnar last year and it's not going to work with HHH this year.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

Smoogle said:


> I hope triple H wins because it looks like they are setting up Ryback to feud with Reigns after wrestlemania, get that hot garbage off my tv.


reigns vs ryback in a loser retires match...double count out and both lose


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Why wouldn't they cheer? He's saving us from Roman Reigns, of course they're going to give him a hero's reaction.


You so totally watch Raw, haha


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe this is Triple H's ultimate fuck you to Vince.

I'm gonna bury your golden boy MYSELF.

Yet, I know there are some people out there who still believe that Hunter is as high on him as Vince is.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


You cannot look at that and say HHH is playing a heel.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Triple H got pretty much a universal face reaction as he beat down Roman Reigns to end RAW. *Suffice to say that is not the reaction that WWE wanted Trips to be getting heading into WrestleMania.
> *
> What do WWE do about this?


I initially thought that but looking at how HHH has played up the cheers and pandering the crowds at Royal Rumble and during the bloody beat down of Reigns, I think they are working with what they have to build on angle they have the fans passionately behind now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I have absolutely no problem with the crowds picking their favorites to cheer, but it's weird as f^ck for HHH to pander infront of them when he's supposed to be the heel in this feud trying to get heat. In mean what's the endgame? This angle is beyond wrecked and what they're doing makes no sense


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Godway said:


> You cannot look at that and say HHH is playing a heel.


I don't think he was doing any of that stuff before his Mania match with Bryan, so maybe there is a conspiracy here.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> I don't think he was doing any of that stuff before his Mania match with Bryan, so maybe there is a conspiracy here.


It wouldn't have mattered if he did, he wasn't getting cheered there no matter what. 

This is just what HHH does to people. If they're struggling, he'll find ways to put himself over and make them look stupid. He's never protected his opponents and he's not doing it here, either. 

I don't think it's a conspiracy, I think he's just a self-serving asshole. Not that I blame him here. What would be the point of playing some lame ass heel against this lame ass face who is going to get booed no matter what? H probably just figures, one of us should get reactions so it might as well be me.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think they've pulled a double turn on us ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Clique said:


> I initially thought that but looking at how HHH has played up the cheers and pandering the crowds at Royal Rumble and during the bloody beat down of Reigns, I think they are working with what they have to build on angle they have the fans passionately behind now.


Fair enough, but what's the endgame? Either Reigns goes over as a face to a shower of boos at WrestleMania, or Triple H goes over Reigns, which will end up burying the guy that WWE see as the future of their company. 

I would love to think that WWE are cutting their losses with the Reigns mega-push and moving on, but.....we all know that isn't happening.

So how does this story end?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Did HHH break character for a split second?*

After the beatdown was complete and he comes back and stands on the stairs, look at his eyes. He genuinely looks bemused trying to take the reaction in before quickly shifting back into character.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Did HHH break character for a split second?*

Pretty sure he was like "Fuck it, this dude's never getting over, imma enjoy this" :suckit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They probably would have cheered anyone that made someone bleed.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> I initially thought that but looking at how HHH has played up the cheers and pandering the crowds at Royal Rumble and during the bloody beat down of Reigns, I think they are working with what they have to build on angle they have the fans passionately behind now.


You're not the only one thinking this. I think they knew he'd get cheered. He soaked it up, played to the crowd. Its what they wanted. I think we're getting a shift in roman over the next few weeks. I think they recognize whats going on and planning to work it into the build.

It was a glorious beat down. looking forward to how Reigns responds. If hes anything but seething mad, im done fpalm


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Steve Black Man said:


> Fair enough, but what's the endgame? Either Reigns goes over as a face to a shower of boos at WrestleMania, or Triple H goes over Reigns, which will end up burying the guy that WWE see as the future of their company.
> 
> I would love to think that WWE are cutting their losses with the Reigns mega-push and moving on, but.....we all know that isn't happening.
> 
> So how does this story end?


I mentioned this in the Raw thread and I am not sure where WWE is going with Reigns as a babyface who receives endless jeers no matter what they do. They thought they fixed the problem in December now we are back to where we were this time last year. It's crazy but from what I can tell they are gonna ride with it.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> GET REKT REIGNS


Didn't watch. How did he get busted open?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I rather endure 10 years of Reigns than suffer one more excruciating second of HHH begging and pandering for affection.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Didn't watch. How did he get busted open?


HHH kept bashing his head into the announce table.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Did HHH break character for a split second?*

Triple H is a face and he's absolutely loving it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Did HHH break character for a split second?*

You can't tell me he didn't enjoy that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH should not be out there doing crotch chops. :lol That's just going to get him cheered even more. But I don't think he gives a damn. They realize they booked themselves into a corner with Reigns. Last year with Brock; this year with H, and still boos. They have to realize that it doesn't matter what they do.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Godway said:


> It's absolutely the reaction HHH wants. He hasn't even attempted to play heel at any point in this.


This. This. This. I keep saying if anybody thinks for ONE SECOND Triple H doesn't know exactly what he's doing when he's doing DX crotch-chops and all the other babyface things he does (hero's return at Rumble after injury, wearing the jean jacket tonight) then you're crazy.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Godway said:


> It's absolutely the reaction HHH wants. He hasn't even attempted to play heel at any point in this.


Exactly.

It is UNREAL that Vince is daft enough to trust Hunter to put Roman over as a face. Sure, it'll ultimately be the son-in-law's shoulders on the mat but he will indulge in every adoring reaction he can possibly get and milk the RR hate for everything its worth. The most fragile ego in wrestling history needs some tender loving care.

LMAO at the smarks who adopted Trips and swore up and down that his old ego wouldn't rear its head in his new role.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And Chicago/Philly/Pitt/Brooklyn next. :heston


Holy shit! Roman might not even make it to Mania!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Laser Rey said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It is UNREAL that Vince is daft enough to trust Hunter to put Roman over as a face. Sure, it'll ultimately be the son-in-law's shoulders on the mat but he will indulge in every adoring reaction he can possibly get and milk the RR hate for everything its worth. The most fragile ego in wrestling history needs some tender loving care.
> 
> LMAO at the smarks who adopted Trips and swore up and down that his old ego wouldn't rear its head in his new role.


So many of those smarks are Roman/NXT marks too, and now they have to watch HHH fuck over their boy :lol


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Yet, I know there are some people out there who still believe that Hunter is as high on him as Vince is.


He is as high on him. He's higher on himself. I'm all for Reigns getting further exposed as a lost cause but tonight is why Triple H should not be an active wrestler. He can't be trusted to put on an honest program. Arguably the biggest mark for himself in wrestling history.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Did HHH break character for a split second?*

He has lost his touch as a heel. Too big of an ego for that nowadays.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

That piece of shit knows exactly what he is doing. He knows he isnt on the level of Hogan, Austin, Rock, etc so he just books himself to seem like he is. 

He knows damn well Vince has panicked the past 2 Manias and will again, he is angling so the "biggest Mania of all time" will end with his hand raised. Doofus son in law wins again.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Hell, I have been pulling for Roman to evolve, but it is sadly just not happening. Beyond that, there is no way that I want to see him beat HHH. If he does go over, then he will be booed to no end.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I need a GIF of HHH banging Reigns' head on the table with the whole crowd doing Yes! chants in unison.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep, I was cheering for H the entire segment..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And before anyone even TRIES to suggest it; that was NOT good heel work from HHH. I *LOVE* 2000 Heel H. But this was not that. He pandered to the crowd, mocked Reigns' cock-fist thing directly into a crotch chop; which he KNEW would elicit a MAJOR pop; and of course; it did. So no, before anyone even attempts to suggest it; that was not good heel work by H. Just the opposite.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

He criticizes Kurt Angle for doing a poor job with Cena. 

Goes ahead and uses the Cena backlash for the catalyst for his own dx face turn. 

He knows exactly what he is doing here.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

As soon as I saw that look on HHH's face where he was like "wtf is going on rn", I figured he realized that what was going on was beyond saving so he just went with it.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> That piece of shit knows exactly what he is doing. He knows he isnt on the level of Hogan, Austin, Rock, etc so he just books himself to seem like he is.


Oh forget Hogan, dude. If we're throwing all-time names in there, Trips is behind more than just the holy triumvirate. It forever burns him up that he is universally seen as a DISTANT third in AE (at best, many would have him even lower). The fucking mark that he is, he believes the book isn't closed on all their legacies just yet and there's still time to catch up. The people will never buy it but it doesn't stop him from trying.



dclikewah said:


> He knows damn well Vince has panicked the past 2 Manias and will again, he is angling so the "biggest Mania of all time" will end with his hand raised. Doofus son in law wins again.


Spot on. Vince really is not that sharp a guy. Smart fans can see Hunter work these angles from a mile away. Pulled the same shit in 2000 before Vinnie Mac was senile and yet it was still a huge blind spot for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Like the Kliq says in all their shoot interviews; if they were working with someone and it wasn't getting the desired reaction; they just buried their opponent and went with it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Laser Rey said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It is UNREAL that Vince is daft enough to trust Hunter to put Roman over as a face. Sure, it'll ultimately be the son-in-law's shoulders on the mat but he will indulge in every adoring reaction he can possibly get and milk the RR hate for everything its worth. The most fragile ego in wrestling history needs some tender loving care.
> 
> LMAO at the smarks who adopted Trips and swore up and down that his old ego wouldn't rear its head in his new role.


Quite possibly my favorite post I've ever had the pleasure of reading on this site. Bravo.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

HHH is secretly on Team Shane-O-Mac and wants to embarrass Vince and his out of touch booking into hopefully an imminent retirement.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

It wasn't good heel work but I don't think he could have heeled it up there? He did pander the crowd a bit sure, but he didn't like... do anything outside of that which would cause him to be a face in that scenario, in fact at the VERY end of the beating was when he started pandering. It's just it didn't mater what HHH did, remember when he beat down Bryan? People COMPLAINED online about it. People were ACTUALLY upset. He got NUCLEAR heat and if I remember correctly he taunted Bryan as well, he got nuclear heat. 

But not here. He was cheered before the brawl even began, between dueling "Boo! Yessss!" chants when they were hitting each other to the very end, Reigns garnered no sympathy. I don't get why you guys think HHH is doing this out of his own ego, if he didn't have an ego he'd be no where in the WWE, which whether you like it or not he is an important piece, but please, if Vince want's Reigns to LOOK SUPER STRONG and DESTROY Triple H they'd have him do it like they did Sheamus. The difference is they want Reigns to get battered down until the end where the face wins and we cheer. It's not really so much ego as it is generic formulaic storytelling in WWE.

You guys grab anything you can find, no matter what it is and just make it a huge deal, like a massively huge deal for no reason, it's very impressive.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And before anyone even TRIES to suggest it; that was NOT good heel work from HHH. I *LOVE* 2000 Heel H. But this was not that. He pandered to the crowd, mocked Reigns' cock-fist thing directly into a crotch chop; which he KNEW would elicit a MAJOR pop; and of course; it did. So no, before anyone even attempts to suggest it; that was not good heel work by H. Just the opposite.


People can make that argument of "HHH was just being aggressive, it's not his fault that Roman Reigns can't do the same thing back to him"....but that's exactly the point. Roman Reigns CAN'T do that back to him. 

If you're working with a guy because you're supposedly the only guy who can get him over, what the fuck are you doing making a goof of him after a beat down, doing gestures that you KNOW are going to make him look like an idiot? 

HHH is using Reigns to put HIMSELF over. That's what is really funny about this. He's outright using Roman to get himself over as a face. Maybe it's by design and Roman turns, I don't know. I don't think that's going to happen now that Shane's back.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Trips did the right thing. If you can't build sympathy for the guy, at least make the feud itself hot. I mean, after all, it is the main event of WM.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Its funny to me. HHH even looks cooler than the face. Roman will win that belt with absolutely zero merit other than the fact that his merch sells with children women and men that want to bone the women that like reigns. In a perfect world for me HHH would retain until Rollins comes back.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They could try this next week:

Triple H cuts a promo and gets cheered by the fans. He can say, "Oh you cheered Roman when he kicked my ass and now you are cheering me when I kicked his?"


----------



## Jarvbs Jones (Jul 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> And before anyone even TRIES to suggest it; that was NOT good heel work from HHH. I *LOVE* 2000 Heel H. But this was not that. He pandered to the crowd, mocked Reigns' cock-fist thing directly into a crotch chop; which he KNEW would elicit a MAJOR pop; and of course; it did. So no, before anyone even attempts to suggest it; that was not good heel work by H. Just the opposite.


This is exactly what heel shawn michaels and triple h did every week. hitting roman with a foreign object to gain the upperhand and then using steps wasnt good heel work? It's was everything shy of a low blow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Krokro said:


> It wasn't good heel work but I don't think he could have heeled it up there? He did pander the crowd a bit sure, but he didn't like... do anything outside of that which would cause him to be a face in that scenario, in fact at the VERY end of the beating was when he started pandering. It's just it didn't mater what HHH did, remember when he beat down Bryan? People COMPLAINED online about it. People were ACTUALLY upset. He got NUCLEAR heat and if I remember correctly he taunted Bryan as well, he got nuclear heat.
> 
> But not here. He was cheered before the brawl even began, between dueling "Boo! Yessss!" chants when they were hitting each other to the very end, Reigns garnered no sympathy. I don't get why you guys think HHH is doing this out of his own ego, if he didn't have an ego he'd be no where in the WWE, which whether you like it or not he is an important piece, but please, if Vince want's Reigns to LOOK SUPER STRONG and DESTROY Triple H they'd have him do it like they did Sheamus. The difference is they want Reigns to get battered down until the end where the face wins and we cheer. It's not really so much ego as it is generic formulaic storytelling in WWE.
> 
> You guys grab anything you can find, no matter what it is and just make it a huge deal, like a massively huge deal for no reason, it's very impressive.


He probably would have gotten cheered either way; but you don't then feed into it even more. Especially with Reigns' reactions being extremely flaky for awhile now and going into the biggest match of Reigns' career. Listen, I'm not even a Reigns fan so I shouldn't care, but it's just not the right thing to do. 

Can't believe I'm defending Reigns here, but right is right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jarvbs Jones said:


> This is exactly what heel shawn michaels and triple h did every week. hitting roman with a foreign object to gain the upperhand and then using steps wasnt good heel work? It's was everything shy of a low blow


What are you even talking about? Who cares about the stairs? Everyone uses the stairs these days. I'm talking about his actions with the crowd. Doing stuff that he knew would elicit an even bigger face reaction than he had already gotten. He fed into it way more than he should've.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> He probably would have gotten cheered either way; but you don't then feed into it even more. Especially with Reigns' reactions being extremely flaky for awhile now and going into the biggest match of Reigns' career. Listen, I'm not even a Reigns fan so I shouldn't care, but it's just not the right thing to do.
> 
> Can't believe I'm defending Reigns here, but right is right.


He is going to be embarrassed beyond anything he could ever imagine. If they truly want to build the guy, then they are making the biggest mistake they could ever make. 

It is what it is and I honestly am at a loss for what they could with him. He is just not improving like I hoped and thought he would.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Triple H hand picked this ex football player between favorites like Rollins and Ambrose. 

Here we are in 2016 they will main event the "biggest wrestlemania" ever with HHH getting vehemently cheered over this outsider. HHH is a smart man and he has been rolling with it for a very long time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

HHH doesn't want to main event Mania with the fucking guy. PERIOD. The former writer who said HHH isnt high on Reigns is proving to be right. He was straight slamming his head into that table like his life depended on it. HHH knows he's fucked and if he has to go down in flames he's going to look damn good doing it.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> He probably would have gotten cheered either way; but you don't then feed into it even more. Especially with Reigns' reactions being extremely flaky for awhile now and going into the biggest match of Reigns' career. Listen, I'm not even a Reigns fan so I shouldn't care, but it's just not the right thing to do.
> 
> Can't believe I'm defending Reigns here, but right is right.



The thing is, you're right. I get what your defense is. But the problem here is you're trying to say "Well it would have happened anyways but wrong is wrong." That's the problem, it would have happened anyways, Triple H may have overdone it but if he didn't taunt him there would be no difference, just less for us to discuss.


----------



## Austinrko (Jan 27, 2016)

Some of u guys stay bitching,say triple H wins and Rollins comes back. Down the line Rollins comes back and Roman goes away......Rollins turns face beats triple H and reigns turns heel....It might not happen, but it could.... Nobody thought the Rock would come back,Shane seemed like he would never come back and did,Daniel Bryan became WWE champion that seemed impossible at one point, Undertaker lost at Wrestlemania good or bad that seemed impossible....We've seen Dudley boyz return and now back to great heels, Sting came to WWE ,Kevin Owens has beaten John cena clean....My point is, anything can happen.... Most of you thought Wyatt vs Lesnar at Wrestlemania it didn't happen or it got changed,again anything can happen..... Mad cause Triple H is champ? Yea Triple H isn't perfect, but I have no problem with this at the moment... Was Vince not champion in the attitude era?You think this is worse? I love the attitude era,but I'm not giving up on this era


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Nah guys, all smarks & neckbeards in this crowd cheering for HHH

:heyman6


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> HHH doesn't want to main event Mania with the fucking guy. PERIOD. The former writer who said HHH isnt high on Reigns is proving to be right. He was straight slamming his head into that table like his life depended on it. HHH knows he's fucked and if he has to go down in flames he's going to look damn good doing it.


You're wrong. HHH did this same shit when feuding with Cena (and getting cheered for it).

HHH is an egotisticial asshole who won't play a heel properly nowadays, whereas guys like Edge actually played the heel and got booed. After Angle and HHH got cheered vs Cena, Edge came along and got himself booed and Cena some actual cheers.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> You're wrong. HHH did this same shit when feuding with Cena (and getting cheered for it).
> 
> HHH is an egotisticial asshole who won't play a heel properly nowadays, whereas guys like Edge actually played the heel and got booed. After Angle and HHH got cheered vs Cena, Edge came along and got himself booed and Cena some actual cheers.


How is HHH being any different than his feud with Bryan a few years ago? Because he did a few crotch chops, something he's done his whole career, he's playing a face?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> You're wrong. HHH did this same shit when feuding with Cena (and getting cheered for it).
> 
> HHH is an egotisticial asshole who won't play a heel properly nowadays, whereas guys like Edge actually played the heel and got booed. After Angle and HHH got cheered vs Cena, Edge came along and got himself booed and Cena some actual cheers.


Dude. You or I could make Roman bleed and get massively cheered in front of a big city crowd. There is no playing heel. HHH is the face with the majority of the audience. That's fact.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A beatdown like this usually happens a week or two before WM. With them doing it tonight I think that exact scene will play out at WM, but in the opposite. I could see Reigns viciously beating Triple H to the point that Stephanie pleads with him to stop. Reigns shoves Stephanie aside. If Rock is there he can tell Reigns to just finish the match, but Reigns keeps beating Triple H. Rock tries to stop Reigns but Reigns beats Rock down. Reigns wins the title and the crowd reacts accordingly.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> How is HHH being any different than his feud with Bryan a few years ago? Because he did a few crotch chops, something he's done his whole career, he's playing a face?


Not a damn thing different. Except he trashed DB on the MIC for almost a fucking year, while guys like Heyman call Reigns a badass and HHH has begged Roman to join him.

The only fucking difference is Daniel Bryan was over as a face. Roman Reigns isnt.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Why are you asking for HHH to be a good heel when he's so fucking obviously going to be the face in that match-up ?

Triple H could do every single WM spectator's mom doggystyle in the middle of the ring and they'd still choose him over Reigns.

Better roll with it and embrace his face status rather than ignoring the painfully obvious crowd reactions.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Didn't watch. How did he get busted open?













He did this about 20 times and I was fucking loving it


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Meh. I really don't give a shit if Triple H is being an "egotistical asshole" for pandering to the crowd by doing crotch chops. Fact is that it's exposing Reigns push for the world to see. 

Whether it's intentional or not, Trips getting face reactions over Reigns is a good thing in the long term. Either change course, or continued to be humiliated by drawing the opposite reactions of what they want.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

So the summary of this thread is:

1. Reigns can never get over as a face no matter what. He's a failure.
2. Everyone is mad that Triple H isn't putting him over as a face.

Huh?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy fuck, talk about something painful to watch. WWE really has gone all the way to try to get this guy over, they even probably scrapped a rematch with Brock at WM due to fear of him being favored instead of Roman. They tried to paint him as this never say die type underdog, and put him against an oppressing, corrupt authority figure, and even after going through all that hassle, this man still gets booed out of the building. This is pretty much the equivalent of Vinnie Mac getting cheered over SCSA back at the day. Scary, scary times, boys.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

RabbitHole said:


> So the summary of this thread is:
> 
> 1. Reigns can never get over as a face no matter what. He's a failure.
> 2. Everyone is mad that Triple H isn't putting him over as a face.
> ...


Or


even though they have played out various exact scenarios with Cena JUST LIKE this (for a decade) they still haven't learned a damn thing? 

:draper2


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Godway said:


> You cannot look at that and say HHH is playing a heel.





Godway said:


> It wouldn't have mattered if he did, he wasn't getting cheered there no matter what.
> 
> This is just what HHH does to people. If they're struggling, he'll find ways to put himself over and make them look stupid. He's never protected his opponents and he's not doing it here, either.
> 
> I don't think it's a conspiracy, I think he's just a self-serving asshole. Not that I blame him here. What would be the point of playing some lame ass heel against this lame ass face who is going to get booed no matter what? H probably just figures, one of us should get reactions so it might as well be me.


:wink2:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Two things;

1) If I hear one more person refer to WM32 as the "biggest Mania of all" I'm going to lose it. EVERY WRESTLEMANIA IS THE BIGGEST WRESTLEMANIA EVER, IT'S NOT A FEAT.

2) One of the issues with Triple H right now is in spite of being the "big bad" heel going into Wrestlemania, his character has legitimately no heat at all right now. Everything since WM31 has been about cementing Rollins as a heel and when he got injured, Roman beat the shit out of Triple H. Triple H then returns at the Royal Rumble and is barely on TV until Fast Lane. It makes sense that Triple H with no heat gets cheered against a hated Roman Reigns especially because on his own merit *he's never been that good of a heel.*

See The Miz? He's someone who can have absolutely no momentum at all, but if you give him 5 minutes on the mic he'll have the fans hating him so much they'll cheer for whoever is in the ring with him.

That's good heel work.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The One Man Gang said:


> How is HHH being any different than his feud with Bryan a few years ago? Because he did a few crotch chops, something he's done his whole career, he's playing a face?


They're being played like fiddles and don't even realize it. There are multiple ways to elicit sympathy for Roman. What better way to garner that desired sympathy from the "smarks" who will make up a significant portion of the audience these next 4 - 6 weeks than playing up to the notion that the notorious, IWC villain with the shovel is at it again and intentionally sabotaging Reigns? Lol


If there's anything that can get this (IWC) community on a guys side, it's the idea of the performer being legitimately screwed backstage by HHH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are fucked. Pretty much I agree with others...have Triple H return...let him celebrate to close Mania...then hit "Seth Rollins" theme ...and have him do a long stare down with Triple H. Thats how you kick off the day after Mania, with Rollins giving a return speech.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Let's also keep in mind, the night before WrestleMania, there will be an NXT Takeover event, which we all know is Triple H's baby. What we also know is that that event will most likely be a huge success, and that many of the people who attended Takeover will also be attending WrestleMania, which could play even more into the reaction that Triple H gets.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

This is a good start. But they need to ramp up the beat downs. Have Triple H pay off the Usos to attack Roman. Have a whole mob of heels beat the shit out of him. Really hammer home that he's trying to put Reigns out before Wrestlemania.

I thought it was a great segment - but, if he's the heel, HHH _shouldn't_ be attacking Roman alone. It makes him look more like a face, who's actually got the balls to fight Roman fairly.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

All the complaints about HHH being a bad heel and pandering to the crowd. Translation: I'm bitter the crowd cheered for HHH and not Reigns 

:awshucks


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

This feud is Crowd V Reigns. Hunter V Reigns unkout


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

What if this was Helmsley's way of telling McMahon that pushing Reigns again was a horrible idea? :lol

- Vic


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns could stop an ISIS attack that was mastermind by HHH and still be booed against him


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Not a damn thing different. Except he trashed DB on the MIC for almost a fucking year, while guys like Heyman call Reigns a badass and HHH has begged Roman to join him.
> 
> The only fucking difference is Daniel Bryan was over as a face. Roman Reigns isnt.


Cena wasen't over as a face either, until he had his series with Edge. HHH isn't heeling it up enough, and that's it. Yeah, he got booed against Bryan, but that was because Bryan was actually over. Reigns isn't, so HHH needs to do more to get Reigns cheered.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah safe to say Roman is done. WWE and their impatience murdered the guys future as a main event face. His only chance of salvation is being heel for the rest of his career. That being said that was awesome. Trips, brock and Owens give the best beatdowns


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Cena wasen't over as a face either, until he had his series with Edge. HHH isn't heeling it up enough, and that's it. Yeah, he got booed against Bryan, but that was because Bryan was actually over. Reigns isn't, so HHH needs to do more to get Reigns cheered.


I dont think you get it. HHH could punch Jesus Chrjst in the face, knock him out, then pedigree Roman and would STILL be cheered. There's nothing he can do lol, so he's getting himself over. Fuck it. I like it.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

Where are all the familiar Reigns white knight they quiete as hell.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Perfect, fucking perfect, maybe this is another wake up call, but I doubt it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Of course HHH panders to the crowd :maury

He's the only heel allowed to look badass. Which other heel in wrestling history would put a beating like that on the top face alone? :lmao Even a heel Brock Lesnar used to retreat :lmao


Even after the beatdown at TLC, HHH made it to Takeover London 3 days later :hayden3



Yes, he is invested in Roman. But he's always been the biggest mark for himself. Both he and Stephanie are egomaniacs. They can play heels on television but every opportunity they have to get cheered- they'll take it. And look strong. Always.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

As much as I hate HHH for burying people, marrying his way into company ownership, ruining Punks momentum, pinning Sting, winning the belt again in 2016 and having a big ego... after tonight im actually starting to like him again.

I havent been a fan of his in like 15 years and I hope he wins his match @ Mania!!!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

What I would do-

HHH retains at Mania

HHH remains heel, Roman remains face

HHH holds until the Rollins return, Rollins returns as a face

Rollins defeats HHH for the championship

Holds it for a few months, loses it to a heel Roman Reigns(Survivor Series possibly)

Reintroduce Dean Ambrose into this mix as the antihero tweener

Roman holds the gold going into Wrestlemania 33

Main event- Face Rollins vs. Tweener Ambrose vs. Heel Reigns(c)

Dean pins Reigns for the gold(Rollins doesn't need it at this point)


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if in the back of Triple H's head, he sees burying Reigns as getting back at The Rock, someone he was/is insanely jealous over.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't think for a second that this is what they had in mind in terms of reactions at this time in the year. I think that the WWE believed by now Reigns would have enough sympathy as a babyface to get more cheers.

All that's happening to me is the crowd reacting accordingly to their dissatisfaction with Reigns. Sure, we've seen Triple H crotch-chop and "face" it up a little, but if Reigns was over as a babyface, I imagine Triple H would be doing exactly the same thing.

The only reason people are calling it deliberate face work by Triple H is because Reigns isn't over as a face. I still think they are a little bit desperate right now and will be confused what to do over the coming weeks.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like there is no way back for Roman, seems they have to let Triple H win, maybe even disqualified, Roman is doomed and I guess that is Triple H saying to Vince, look there is nothing what we can do to get the guy over. 


Even though we know that there will be a H beat down to come.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Godway said:


> It's absolutely the reaction HHH wants. He hasn't even attempted to play heel at any point in this.


He's playing his character, but he's going against the most hated guy in the company. The only way Triple H was going to get booed in that segment was if he helped Reigns out & gave him a big hug.

What do you expect a heel to accomplish when the crowd wants to see the guy they're attacking get his ass whooped? There was ZERO sympathy for Reigns in that crowd. They cheered MORE when he got bloodied up & demolished.

Blaming Triple H for getting cheered is absolutely ridiculous. You can't be the opponent of the most hated guy in the company & expect to get booed for fighting him.



DudeLove669 said:


> Didn't watch. How did he get busted open?


Saxton handed him a blade after Trips smashed his head into the announce table a bunch of times.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Reigns is cooked as a babyface. Done. This thing has snowballed to embarrassing proportions, and Roman simply isn't good enough to talk his way out of it. 

Reigns should have turned heel months ago. If he ever does, that's when people will get back on his side. If he shows some personality in that role, maybe it will develop into an organic face turn eventually, but that's the only way it is ever going to happen for him as a babyface. 

I honestly can't believe they are still pushing this. I get it, the guy looks like a superstar and is marketable, you want him on the billboards and talk shows. But you aren't going to outlast the fans, the Roman hate isn't going away.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if they will keep Reigns off the show next week and sell the beat down? - Wonder if that could end up being good for Reigns reaction wise. If they bring him in next week after being beaten by the champion and getting BOOED for getting any type of offence in, I don't know if it'll do him any good. Sometimes keeping someone off screen and returning to avenge the guy who kept him off the show could garner a positive reaction. 

I guess we'll see. Just please, please, PLEASE don't have him coming out smiling and saying he's still standing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

reyfan said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if in the back of Triple H's head, he sees burying Reigns as getting back at The Rock, someone he was/is insanely jealous over.


I'm sure MANY fans wouldn't mind seeing that spectacle.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

sesshomaru said:


> Cena wasen't over as a face either, until he had his series with Edge. HHH isn't heeling it up enough, and that's it. Yeah, he got booed against Bryan, but that was because Bryan was actually over. Reigns isn't, so HHH needs to do more to get Reigns cheered.


You mean like Vince did? :lol 


Whatever happened after that, btw? Rhetorical question.



I don't know what it's going to take for some of you to get it through your thick skulls, but you'll figure it out soon enough; he isn't the guy*. It doesn't matter who puts him over or how. *It's a band aid on a bullet wound. Temporary fix. Ik the template is to *feed the entire roster to him,* but there aren't enough heels in the world to keep Roman supplanted in the top spot for a decade because he's *not good enough.* Why do you think the go-to guy last night was Sheamus (the only guy lame enough to not get cheered vs Reigns?) Getting him cheered for Mania means jack shit when the crowd will bore of him two weeks later as he mumbles through his promos and delivers acting so awful it makes Brie's "Died in the womb," skit look Oscar worthy. 


As the face of a billion dollar wrestling company, it's your responsibility to carry feuds. If you can't do that without the AE guys from nearly 20 years ago taking off the gloves and coming out of retirement every other month to get you a round of applause for 14 days, then maybe you shouldn't be in the spot you're in. 



Eventually you all will have to begin placing the onus on Roman instead of everyone else around him that have been killing their own product and bending over backwards for two years to get *and keep* him over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I will say this though, Reigns sold it all like a champion.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

muttgeiger said:


> Reigns is cooked as a babyface. Done. This thing has snowballed to embarrassing proportions, and Roman simply isn't good enough to talk his way out of it.
> 
> Reigns should have turned heel months ago. If he ever does, that's when people will get back on his side. If he shows some personality in that role, maybe it will develop into an organic face turn eventually, but that's the only way it is ever going to happen for him as a babyface.
> 
> *I honestly can't believe they are still pushing this. I get it, the guy looks like a superstar and is marketable, you want him on the billboards and talk shows. * But you aren't going to outlast the fans, the Roman hate isn't going away.



The infuriating part is that that could still be accomplished as a heel, especially today. If Vince kayfabe crowns him as the guy and turns him heel at WM, Roman can still make the rounds as the representative of the brand and it'd still be in line with kayfabe. He's the golden child and corporate friendly. Nepotism. Silver spoon. Tall. Women find him irresistible. He's well spoken. He's the perfect villain. That gets the good heat as a heel and it blends kayfabe with reality, which, despite being in "The Reality Era," they tend to run away from, even when going *towards* it makes the most sense. 


Roman is hands down a bigger draw and the biggest heel of his generation if he's turned between Survivor Series and Fastlane. They're so stubborn that it's baffling.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*HHH very well knew what the reaction would be going out there, despite Vince hoping otherwise.*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Reigns' booking is so bad at this point. It's like they don't want him to get a babyface reaction. How exactly did WWE think last night would do Reigns any good? This had to be the reaction WWE wanted all along otherwise it doesn't make any sense. Wrestling against Sheamus, taking a beating from Triple H and looking out for Dean hasn't worked in the past so why would it work now?


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*HHH is the greatest heel*

that cant even get heat, No top 10 heel could achieve this.

overrated since 02. :HHH2


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: HHH is the greatest heel*

Duuudddeee

I was ready to come in all guns blazing


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HHH is the greatest heel*

Agreed

He fucking sucks


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: HHH is the greatest heel*

HHH is so awful he's gonna to make Reigns seem less boring.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: HHH is the greatest heel*

To be fair, a reanimated Chris Benoit couldn't get Roman cheered unanimously.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: HHH is the greatest heel*

Hurr durr...I thought he was a face...he was being cheered afterall... herp, derp... :shrug


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: HHH is the greatest heel*

Reignq is so awfull as a babyface than HHH the Greatest heel of all time is getting cheered.

Thread Fixed


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Smarks would probably cheer John Cena over Roman Reigns at this point. Sorry Vince :cena4


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

A big problem for WWE just got that little bit bigger. I honestly can't see any outcome other than this whole thing falling embarrassingly on its arse.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I think there IS a way back for Reigns regarding getting any attention at all as a face.

Step 1 would be to get him a few more lessons in cutting a promo. The guy has no personality on the mic OR in the ring. Shouting "Hoo-Ahh" and having one gesture doesn't get you over.

Surely he knows all there IS to know about The Rock ... the KING of catchphrases, gestures and signature moves. People will react positively when they see something interesting that is repeated enough for them to recognise it as a signature.

"Believe that" already gets a bit of a positive reaction. But one catchphrase is nothing like enough. Last count, The Rock had about 50. So it's not just terrible booking. Reigns needs to put some depth into his character himself. Creative don't make that for you.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

The parallels with Cena/HHH at Mania 22 are uncanny. And that could be deliberate. Although Reigns winning would be cringeworthy, it wouldn't be shocking at all. Remember that everybody looks back on Mania 22 & thinks Cena going over made sense (it didn't, only him turning heel immediately after could justify him winning) even though at the time HHH jobbing out (& tapping no less) got a WTF reaction from pretty much everybody. 

I can already hear people saying, 'but Cena was actually over', however I disagree, he was no more over than Roman is at this point & merch sales certainly didn't justify the mega push he was getting at the time. It was only VKM's _stubborness_ over Cena that got him over. If VKM had given in, Cena would be a upper mid carder at best right now & someone else (probably Batista) would've filled that spot with ease. But because VKM *must not be proven wrong under any circumstances*, he persisted & eventually hardcore fans realised nothing would change, stopped watching & casuals took over, thus Cena started to get the desired reaction & merch sales. The same will probably happen with Roman, unless of course VKM has actually bitten off more than he can chew this time & it all backfires horribly. 

As with most things, time will inevitably tell.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

It's as I feared, HHH won the title for himself and to put himself over, not Reigns. How is this different than Daniel Bryan? With Daniel Bryan he had him fake arrested, handcuffed, and had Stephanie's annoying ass there barking orders and slapping him constantly. The Face was abused and put at a disadvantage, the heel cheated. Plus he made sure his super heel wife was there and didn't pander to the crowd at all. Hell he tried to drown him. 

With Reigns he just went in 1v1, no Stephanie, no handcuffs, and did things that always elicit pops like slamming heads on the table, making people bleed, and a Pedigree on the steps+crotch chops. If he wanted to get reigns over, Reigns would be getting offense in and HHH would need weapons and/or interference to help. Have some heels hold him back, lowblows at every turn, Reigns doing the cool spots and moves, while HHH fights dirty. 

Oh and as an example of how brawling gets you cheered, remember Reigns and Bryan brawling? Roman actually was cheered for beating the dogshit out of Bryan (while it also being even somehow AKA good booking). The same Reigns that may have been booed more last year than this year. HHH knows what he's doing and it's despicable.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I loved it every moment of that ass whooping. I will enjoy every ass kicking Roman gets until he turns heel or has a character overhaul :shrug


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

QuietInRealLife said:


> The parallels with Cena/HHH at Mania 22 are uncanny. And that could be deliberate. Although Reigns winning would be cringeworthy, it wouldn't be shocking at all. Remember that everybody looks back on Mania 22 & thinks Cena going over made sense (it didn't, only him turning heel immediately after could justify him winning) even though at the time HHH jobbing out (& tapping no less) got a WTF reaction from pretty much everybody.
> 
> I can already hear people saying, 'but Cena was actually over', however I disagree, he was no more over than Roman is at this point & merch sales certainly didn't justify the mega push he was getting at the time. It was only VKM's _stubborness_ over Cena that got him over. If VKM had given in, Cena would be a upper mid carder at best right now & someone else (probably Batista) would've filled that spot with ease. But because VKM *must not be proven wrong under any circumstances*, he persisted & eventually hardcore fans realised nothing would change, stopped watching & casuals took over, thus Cena started to get the desired reaction & merch sales. The same will probably happen with Roman, unless of course VKM has actually bitten off more than he can chew this time & it all backfires horribly.
> 
> As with most things, time will inevitably tell.


Sorry dude, Cena was as over as anyone when he turned face with his rapper gimmick and by the time he won his first world title people wanted to see him win it. People got sick of his superman booking, going over everyone no matter the odds and being shoved down their throats as a cheesy babyface. Remind you of anyone.

People got sick of him when he lost the edge to his character.

They should have turned Rrigns on Ambrose in the tournement final and aligned with the Authority as the chosen one. Done Ambrose vs Reigns at Mania and had Wyatt turn tweener and target HHH.

Cena was way more over in the mid card than Reigns has ever been with his forced booking. Reigns has not and I cannot imagine him getting a pop like Shane O Mac got last night or AJ got at the rumble hell even the pop Ambrose got in the ambulance. Last night everyface got good reactions except Reigns and all the heels got booed oother than L.O.N actually hot small cheers during their entrance only small but they have always been the led by the only person other than Steph who can get Roman cheered and even Sheamus got small cheers. It's obvious to everyone except those making the decsions. I feel sorry for Reigns as hes been put in a position he's not ready for and had this manufactured forced push despite the audience constant rejections and I can't see how they can put Reigns over as a face at Mania expect him to be cheered.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This is just the beginning, the boo's are only gonna get worse.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

The Game as a face = Game Over for WWE :mj2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

WWE should have seen this coming from a mile away. They'll probably just blank it all out and pretend that people are sad that Roman is getting his ass handed to him. They've pretty much dug their own grave at this point.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I was cheering!

I have been waiting for HHH to finally go psycho. I feel bad for Roman that he's being forced to be a face and I know a lot of you got off on it, but the aggression was incredible. Roman took that Passion of Christ beating like a man and HHH still's got it. A heel turn has to be on the horizon for Roman. I don't want anymore smiling from him.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

This was classic Game. Leather jacket and all, he went out there and fucking wrecked Reigns. As a HHH fan, that was glorious. If I'm an exec, that clearly wasn't the desired result. 

And as for the dumbasses that keep saying Hunter wanted to get cheered? I've been to countless shows in my time and he's the only one to ever tell me to stop cheering him. "I'm a bad guy, shut the fuck up". That will always stick with me. That and CM Punk telling me to fuck myself after I said he had a great match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really feel bad for Reigns. 

But I couldnt help but laugh at this. They will just never really understand that they just cant create a top babyface. Its just not in their hands.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

It's not really a surprise.Reigns will be boed out of the building at Wrestlemania and there is no one to save them this time.Bryan is retired,Rollins is out,Dean is already in feud with Lesnar.The only thing they could do is HHH keeping the title.


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't give a shit who's supposed to be the face/heel or whatever. HHH is a legend and one of my all-time favorites so I'm gonna cheer him anyway especially against someone like Reigns who I don't really give a shit about.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Black Widow said:


> It's not really a surprise.Reigns will be boed out of the building at Wrestlemania and there is no one to save them this time.Bryan is retired,Rollins is out,Dean is already in feud with Lesnar.The only thing they could do is HHH keeping the title.


It's either that or just turn him heel. No other way out. Because HHH is going to get the cheers.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:vince4 90 day suspension for crotch chops. Another 30 for burying my golden boy.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

KingofKings1281 said:


> This was classic Game. Leather jacket and all, he went out there and fucking wrecked Reigns. As a HHH fan, that was glorious. If I'm an exec, that clearly wasn't the desired result.


Agreed with this. We even got a crotch chop to boot. 



> And as for the dumbasses that keep saying Hunter wanted to get cheered? I've been to countless shows in my time and he's the only one to ever tell me to stop cheering him. "I'm a bad guy, shut the fuck up". That will always stick with me. That and CM Punk telling me to fuck myself after I said he had a great match.


That's awesome.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

ironyman said:


> It's either that or just turn him heel. No other way out. Because HHH is going to get the cheers.


It's too late for that.They missed their opportunity to turn him heel.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dark_Raiden said:


> HHH knows what he's doing and it's *despicable*.


You misspelled "awesome".

Also, Triple H used the ring bell as a weapon.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, he finally did it, 21 years later, the IWC and the mark fan is finally behind him, you all should thank Roman Reigns for making you see the light. Triple H is our savior, he posts photos with Nakamura, KENTA, Steen, AJ, makes his promotion NXT the new ROH and now BURIES the most hated wrestler on the company.

Congrats, Hunter, you're the best. :creepytrips


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Steve Black Man said:


> You misspelled "awesome".
> 
> Also, Triple H used the ring bell as a weapon.


But what he is doing is in fact despicable. Yes he might think it's also awesome but from the gifs and chatter it sounds like he did something very heelish. The crowd didn't react accordingly because Reigns is an awful face, he's been a massive failure when it comes to that department. If Trips beat Ziggler, Cesaro or any other midcard face like that I'm positive he'd have gotten heel heat. 

What else could Trips do to get heat in this feud. I don't even think he's putting himself over like many have suggested. He's just trying to get heat which is gonna be a tough fucking thing to do. It's why I never understood why they don't just go the easy route and have someone people actually like rather than Reigns. They gotta work a 100x harder now over what could've been so much easier with Dean or another face.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Fighter Daron said:


> Oh yeah, he finally did it, 21 years later, the IWC and the mark fan is finally behind him, you all should thank Roman Reigns for making you see the light. Triple H is our savior, he posts photos with Nakamura, KENTA, Steen, AJ, makes his promotion NXT the new ROH and now BURIES the most hated wrestler on the company.
> 
> Congrats, Hunter, you're the best. :creepytrips


He sure knows how to play the game :trips2


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

You guys must also take into account that it was held in Detroit, which is one of the smarkiest and anti-Reigns city in WWE history.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> You misspelled "awesome".
> 
> Also, Triple H used the ring bell as a weapon.


It's a brawl, there are no rules so it wasn't heelish. The whole brawl made Reigns look weak which should not be the desired result.

This was stone cold 98 booking for HHH, he knew what would happen.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And before anyone even TRIES to suggest it; that was NOT good heel work from HHH. I *LOVE* 2000 Heel H. But this was not that. He pandered to the crowd, mocked Reigns' cock-fist thing directly into a crotch chop; which he KNEW would elicit a MAJOR pop; and of course; it did. So no, before anyone even attempts to suggest it; that was not good heel work by H. Just the opposite.


I agree HHH knew what he was doing. I imagine he heard the reactions, knew RR is a busted flush and thought 'fuck it if the silly old bastard can't see it yet he will shortly' and promptly buried him.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

PENTAGON said:


> Of course HHH panders to the crowd :maury
> 
> He's the only heel allowed to look badass. Which other heel in wrestling history would put a beating like that on the top face alone? :lmao Even a heel Brock Lesnar used to retreat :lmao
> 
> ...


Exactly, those 2 want the best of both worlds. They get booed on Monday nights, then they turn right around and take a picture with an indi darling they just signed to NXT. CM Punk was right, its only gonna get worse when those 2 have full control.


----------



## Frodo T Baggins (Jan 4, 2016)

GG Roman's face run. It's obvious what has to happen. Turn that boy heel.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Clique said:


> I mentioned this in the Raw thread and I am not sure where WWE is going with Reigns as a babyface who receives endless jeers no matter what they do. They thought they fixed the problem in December now we are back to where we were this time last year. It's crazy but from what I can tell they are gonna ride with it.


They had got past the problem back then, they just seem to have decided to drop what was working and try to do the underdog storyline again that simply hasn't been working at any time with Reigns.

At this point they just have to admit to themselves that he is not going to work at this time as a shiny, wavy style of face and either need to let him go heel or try the more violent asskicking face that was at least slightly working at the end of last year.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Did HHH break character for a split second?*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> He has lost his touch as a heel. Too big of an ego for that nowadays.


To be fair to him, the crowd always has a tendency to cheer the old favourites when they return so this is not just down to HHH, although he clearly isn't helping matters either.




dclikewah said:


> That piece of shit knows exactly what he is doing. He knows he isnt on the level of Hogan, Austin, Rock, etc so he just books himself to seem like he is.


It is getting so boring how they have so clearly instructed the commentary teams to talk up how good he was, I think the hyperbole used during the ppv was along the lines of 'arguably the greatest of all time' which by any rational measure would be a very bloody short argument.:grin2:


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

:clap :clap :clap :clap

Best RAW ending in ages...

Reigns should have taken this beat down two years ago, and WWE wouldn't be in this predicament.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

All HHH did was exacerbate an issue that was already present. He didn't play up to the crowd when he came out and that still didn't prevent him from being cheered.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> You guys must also take into account that it was held in Detroit, which is one of the smarkiest and anti-Reigns city in WWE history.



Tampa,Cleveland,Detroit whats left? This guy should be over everywhere where he is. 
Next 4 Raw Episodes are in Chicago,Pittsburgh,Philadelphia & New York. Have mercy with Roman please!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Good ending segment. Yes he will be booed in Chicago


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Am I the only one who when now thinking about it remembers the pre-RAW reports? What were we told again?
People would love the beginning and ends of RAW. That beatdown was only ever going to generate 1 reaction.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Still see some clinging to face/heel traditions... Sorry but that distinction is dead. And that is the problem on the main roster. The fans just want to choose who they cheer and boo and then booking maximise on those reactions. No more "herl" tactics and no true babyface characteristics as the defining aspects of who is cheered or booed.

NXT and LU both get this... and they book according to it. WWE and Vince still think the Hoganesque face is THE MOLD, but there is only one face that even remotely fits that mold and still gets face reactions: Bayley. People just don't want face v heel... They want multi-dimensional characters they can truly get behind. 

Also, at this point, HHH has reached the level where boos will be the exception. Especially with him running a loved wrestling promotion. You need a beloved wrestler to get him booed. Reigns is not that.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Both Reigns and HHH sucks in my book, so I don't care about this Wrestlemania main even in the slightest.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

HHH is so transparent too lol. Crotch chops and all the face mannerisms when he's meant to be a brutal heel.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

dclikewah said:


> Exactly, those 2 want the best of both worlds. They get booed on Monday nights, then they turn right around and take a picture with an indi darling they just signed to NXT. CM Punk was right, its only gonna get worse when those 2 have full control.


When they have full control then maybe they will be too busy to show up on tv all the time and they can be the faces they want to be in social media etc.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PENTAGON said:


> Of course HHH panders to the crowd :maury
> 
> He's the only heel allowed to look badass. Which other heel in wrestling history would put a beating like that on the top face alone? :lmao Even a heel Brock Lesnar used to retreat :lmao
> 
> ...


HHH is gonna need to heel it up. Even Rollins got Roman cheered, by being a rotten to the core dirty heel. HHH just gonna let Rollins outshine him in the heel department like that?


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Nine times out of ten, Triple H probably did what he did because he doesn't want his match to be overshadowed by any other match on the card. It's been well documented on how much the guy thrives on competition. So chances are Triple H was like, "Fuck it. Getting these people to care on any level is what's best for business". The fans gave Triple H the ball and he didn't just run with it, he slam dunked it. Was it fair to Reigns? Probably not, but what difference is it really going to make? Vince is still hellbent on giving Reigns his Cinderella moment, he's probably on the phone asking the Rock to work with what happened as we speak. 

Triple H is not the problem because you could've substituted Owens in his place and Reigns still would've received the same reaction because the fact still remains this top baby face push is not working for him. It's just not.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

PENTAGON said:


> Of course HHH panders to the crowd :maury
> 
> He's the only heel allowed to look badass. Which other heel in wrestling history would put a beating like that on the top face alone? :lmao Even a heel Brock Lesnar used to retreat :lmao


HHH is the :mj of vicious beating heel or face


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

They need to turn Reigns heel. They have to. Fine, give the guy the belt - but turn him Heel. Someone already said, HHH from 2000 would have been cheered over Reigns. Hell - Hogan, Nash & Hall would have been cheered over Reigns just after Hogan turned Heel. 

Reigns is a joke. Superman Punch & Spear just doesn't cut it.


----------



## HockeyAcid91 (Feb 23, 2016)

xD omfg


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Iron Man said:


> But what he is doing is in fact despicable. Yes he might think it's also awesome but from the gifs and chatter it sounds like he did something very heelish. The crowd didn't react accordingly because Reigns is an awful face, he's been a massive failure when it comes to that department. If Trips beat Ziggler, Cesaro or any other midcard face like that I'm positive he'd have gotten heel heat.
> 
> What else could Trips do to get heat in this feud. I don't even think he's putting himself over like many have suggested. He's just trying to get heat which is gonna be a tough fucking thing to do. It's why I never understood why they don't just go the easy route and have someone people actually like rather than Reigns. They gotta work a 100x harder now over what could've been so much easier with Dean or another face.


Guy, Triple H did not cheat to lay Roman down, he came to the ring and beat the living shit out of the face just because he was better, do you really think that is heelish and should evoke heat? He did the fucking Cross Chop, he pedigreed Roman into the steel steps, you just do that if you want to get a pop from the crowd. And then he fucking posed with the title to end Raw.

Roman has been a shitty face because he has received the worst booking in history, because when he has been booked correctly (Shield, post-Shield and TLC) he has gotten good reactions. He was booked in the Rumble to evoke heel reaction resting for the entire match to comeback at the end and fucking Hunter was booked to receive a fucking pop when he came in thirty as a surprise and then eliminating Roman CLEAN.

What the fuck has he done to make him a heel?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

People cheering after Roman gets beat the fuck down and bloodied..There really is nothing left to say.

This dude Roman won't survive as a top baby face..Make him a god damn heel and a badass one at that.

I will be a big ass fan of RR if he becomes a bad guy...I'm talking full nuthuggery.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

We all need to acknowledge that the old heel/face dynamic is dead as a damn doornail at this point. There is no heel or face, there is just "who the crowd likes" and "who they hate" and unfortunately for Reigns, he's in the latter a majority of the time and that's just not really going to change. Trying to force him over even as a heel won't work because even though he'd be working as a heel, WWE would still be trying to force him into being over, and in this new age of wrestling fandom people know that shit's happening and it's just not going to fly any more.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

DGenerationMC said:


> That has to be utterly embarassing for the WWE. I wonder how they'll justify that. This is getting near 2006 Cena levels of bad rejection.


Outside of One Night Stand, none of Cena's 2006 reactions were as bad as Roman's have been the past two years.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's obvious at this point that the fans are never, ever going to embrace Reigns as the face of the company. They've tried so hard, even right now, and it's still not happening. There is literally nothing they could do to stop Triple H getting a major face reaction and Reigns a major heel reaction throughout this feud and especially at Mania.

The best thing they could do is turn him at Mania. It wouldn't be so bad if the fans had really urged and wanted Reigns to finally win the big one and THEN started booing (like Cena) but they don't even want him to get as far as winning the title. It's embarrassing that he's obviously getting rejected yet they stick to the same old routine with him in the hope that people will just suddenly give up because they know their opinion won't change a thing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

HHH pandering to the crowd, the crotch chops, the way he came back and held the belt up. 

Is he intentionally trying to fuck Reigns over or what. 

They really need to just bite the bullet and turn Reigns heel ASAP, IMHO, because this shit surely can't go on forever.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

People are trying to spin this as Triple H "not doing his job", but the bare facts still remain. Triple H, the evil authority figure, beat Reigns, the honorable babyface, the a bloody pulp, and the fans gave him a standing ovation.

If you were to swap Roman with any other significant babyface on the roster, the reaction wouldn't have been nearly as positive.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock said:


> They really need to just bite the bullet and turn Reigns heel ASAP, IMHO, *because this shit surely can't go on forever*.


John Cena says hi. Not saying Reigns is Cena though.

Yeah.....what to say about this. I mean yeah, HHH could have been more heelish and all. We know he can. Look at the Bryan feud when he handcuffed him and kicked his ass with help from his wife. Now that's heelish. He's been coming off as the "cool" HHH and that will screw Roman.

But still, even if HHH is doing all of these things, Roman shouldn't be getting booed like that. I mean, just come on now. I don't even think Cena would have gotten booed during that. I don't blame Roman so much but this ain't looking good for him. I don't even know if Rock coming back to support Roman would help him now.

One thing's for sure, at this point, this match shouldn't main event. Lesnar vs. Ambrose will surpass this and Taker vs. Shane already has so much intrigue. If they main event, HHH will be screwed for the 3rd time in the main event of WrestleMania in his career.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> *Guy, Triple H did not cheat to lay Roman down, he came to the ring and beat the living shit out of the face just because he was better,* do you really think that is heelish and should evoke heat? He did the fucking Cross Chop, he pedigreed Roman into the steel steps, you just do that if you want to get a pop from the crowd. And then he fucking posed with the title to end Raw.
> 
> Roman has been a shitty face because he has received the worst booking in history, because when he has been booked correctly (Shield, post-Shield and TLC) he has gotten good reactions. He was booked in the Rumble to evoke heel reaction resting for the entire match to comeback at the end and fucking Hunter was booked to receive a fucking pop when he came in thirty as a surprise and then eliminating Roman CLEAN.
> 
> What the fuck has he done to make him a heel?


He came out to attack Reigns while he was wrestling a match, hence Reigns wasn't at 100% and even then, the only reason HHH was able to get the upperhand was because he was the first one to bring a weapon into the fight they had.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Spidey said:


> He came out to attack Reigns while he was wrestling a match, hence Reigns wasn't at 100% and even then, the only reason HHH was able to get the upperhand was because he was the first one to bring a weapon into the fight they had.


The match was over and he just used the bell once, that's the only "heelish" thing he did. But who cares? He posted a photo with Nakamura yesterday, that's your heel.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

[hide][/hide]


The_Jiz said:


> Triple H hand picked this ex football player between favorites like Rollins and Ambrose.
> 
> Here we are in 2016 they will main event the "biggest wrestlemania" ever with HHH getting vehemently cheered over this outsider. HHH is a smart man and he has been rolling with it for a very long time.


Lol, Triple H knew from the beginning. If he brought this guy from the football leagues and train him. No one would cheer him because he isn't a wrestler. He then took out Chris hero for Roman knowing that this time would come. He also knew that Vince likes the look so he would book him over everyone else. He also knew that fans would hate his guts since he is a Vince guy with the look. The plan is all coming together and Triple H is loving it. He planned this shit from 2011 to now knowing that he will get a face reaction at the main event of Wrestlemania.

No matter what you say, Triple H is his gimmick. He is the game. The cerebral assassin. He is the king of kings. And he is that damn good (at manipulating)

:creepytripstrips4"cry your tears haters"


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> This. This. This. I keep saying if anybody thinks for ONE SECOND Triple H doesn't know exactly what he's doing when he's doing DX crotch-chops and all the other babyface things he does (hero's return at Rumble after injury, wearing the jean jacket tonight) then you're crazy.


It's also no coincidence that WrestleMania 32 could have the biggest attendance of all time and Triple H ends up in the main event. There is no end to this man's ego. :lol


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's like Triple H vs Cena in 2006 all over again but this time even the casual audience is turning on the babyface.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

I think its awesome....shows how much better triple h still is over the current roster.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Triple H can be 2000 heel Triple H all over and he would still get cheered over Reigns at Mania. There's really nothing WWE can do about this.


But by gawd that won't stop good old Vince!


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

VitoCorleone said:


> Tampa,Cleveland,Detroit whats left? This guy should be over everywhere where he is.
> Next 4 Raw Episodes are in Chicago,Pittsburgh,Philadelphia & New York. Have mercy with Roman please!


Holy shit, for real?? God, I feel bad for Roman now.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

scrapethattoast said:


> It's also no coincidence that WrestleMania 32 could have the biggest attendance of all time and Triple H ends up in the main event. There is no end to this man's ego. :lol


:hunter:hunter:hunter


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

One thing that has to be mentioned though is that the commentary didn't do a good job putting HHH over as a heel, leaving implications of a fair fight and Reigns looking like a geek for losing said "fair fight" out in the open. He didn't necessarily telegraph the fact that he was acting like a heel but besides pandering to the crowd at the end there, he was being a heel. He attacked Reigns after he had wrestled a match, meaning that HHH attacked him when he to was weary and even then, Reigns fought back and looked like he was going to come out on top but then HHH had to resort to using a weapon to gain the upper hand again. I don't remember the commentary team making note of that at all and basically made HHH out to be some badass hero.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

I recently watched HHH's return in 2001 where he destroyed Austin and thought for sure they'd repeat the same angle with Reigns this year. Well, they did but two things were vastly different:

1) HHH used a stell pipe to gain the advantage over Austin
2) JR put Hunter over as the most despicable human being on this planet

I'll never forget JR screamin those words:

"Triple H used a steel pipe to knock Austin out", "Austin is a bloody mess", "Triple H just screwed Austin out of the WWF by gawd title" and right before going off the air "TRIPLE H, YOU SON OF A BITCH"

That's how you get someone over as a heel, God bless JR.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> Holy shit, for real?? God, I feel bad for Roman now.


Gonna be a tough month for Reigns. Hope he's got one hell of a thick skin.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Roman Reigns sucks ass.

This is a good thing, guy needs to get taken off tv and repackaged. He doesn't have a personality, his promos are shit, his matches are all just SuperCena fodder, his gimmick isn't even his gimmick, his entrance ... wtf, why have a guy the crowd detests come through the crowd?

They've done everything, they've given him title wins, RR records, he fucking solo'd a team at SS 2014, main events, frigging Lesnar at Wrestlemania - dude cannot get over. Getting destroyed in smark cities and mixed reactions in the Richmonds of the world? Hes finished.

It isn't HHHs job to get Roman Reigns over - when you're maineventing Wrestlemania for the second year in a row, you should be able to get yourself over, heck, you should already be over.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That was FUCKING WONDERFUL. The best beatdown ever if HHH was the face and Reigns the heel. What a beautiful, gorgeous sight.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Spidey said:


> One thing that has to be mentioned though is that the commentary didn't do a good job putting HHH over as a heel, leaving implications of a fair fight and Reigns looking like a geek for losing said "fair fight" out in the open. He didn't necessarily telegraph the fact that he was acting like a heel but besides pandering to the crowd at the end there, he was being a heel. He attacked Reigns after he had wrestled a match, meaning that HHH attacked him when he to was weary and even then, Reigns fought back and looked like he was going to come out on top but then HHH had to resort to using a weapon to gain the upper hand again. I don't remember the commentary team making note of that at all and basically made HHH out to be some badass hero.


Which takes it back to the fact that we were told via reports that we would LIKE the beginnings and endings of RAW. Now unless they knew what the reaction would be to HHH beating the living fuck out of Reigns why would they say we would like it? Top and bottom of it they did KNOW how it was going to go down and how it would be reacted to and played to it. They have now pulled Reigns off TV, I can't believe they don't know how that is going to be reacted to either. Somethings up IMHO.

The spoiler actually said that you had to watch the full show and that you would get an early Christmas present. Now the present was obviously Shane. But why would we have to watch the full show when most of it was filler? The ending obviously, now why would we need to watch that ending? Because we got to see HHH kick the living piss out of Reigns. 
They KNEW alright, HHH wasn't playing heel.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Funny thing is, I garantee you if Reigns turns heel people will cheer him! And not to be contrarians. 

Look at when he went nuts at TLC, people cheered him. And now Hunter got cheered cause he fucked him up. 

What's the link? People are tired of this PC ****** era! They want guys with balls doing ballsy things.

Reigns turning heel and going crazy and savage, the guy would show fucking balls. He would be fucking over I can garantee you. WWE should get rid of this smiling "we want a positive spokesman" garbage.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It was once said that ECW fans were the guys who cheered Bambi's mother getting shot! But I think it's safe to say address that those fans now are the people who cheer for the Joker blowing up Rachel in The Dark Knight or something.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

murder said:


> I recently watched HHH's return in 2001 where he destroyed Austin and thought for sure they'd repeat the same angle with Reigns this year. Well, they did but two things were vastly different:
> 
> 1) HHH used a stell pipe to gain the advantage over Austin
> 2) JR put Hunter over as the most despicable human being on this planet
> ...


This isn't what you're talking about but this is what I thought of.






Listen to the last 10 seconds. God I miss JR.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

The Last Marauder said:


> I loved it every moment of that ass whooping. I will enjoy every ass kicking Roman gets until he turns heel or has a character overhaul :shrug


Yeah, at this point even Reigns has to have the thought "I hope they turn me heel or fire me before they end up killing me to get me over"


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh my God you people will give every excuse under the sun for Reigns not getting cheered. He fucking beat a helpless man until he was covered in blood and then mocked him. What the fuck do you want him to do? Kill his daughter on TV?

You know what, I don't even care if he somehow got cheered on purpose, good on him, in doing so you have actually made me a bit excited for a match I really though would be the WOAT Mania main event match. HHH is a fucking badass and I love it. Keep burying this utter bore-fest :mark


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i didn't watch the end of raw until just now and it's almost shocking to hear triple h get cheered during that beatdown. reigns is a big failure and he has no business being a top face. half the crowd hates him and will root for the other guy no matter who the other guy is.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

John Cena should face Roman Reigns after Wrestlemania. Cenas face reaction would be bigger than he ever got.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess we'll see exactly how stubborn Vince actually is. The new golden boy's boo's are getting worse. And I cant see anything changing anytime soon. How long till he realizes maybe this isn't working?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Crowl said:


> They had got past the problem back then, they just seem to have decided to drop what was working and try to do the underdog storyline again that simply hasn't been working at any time with Reigns.
> 
> At this point they just have to admit to themselves that he is not going to work at this time as a shiny, wavy style of face and either need to let him go heel or try the more violent asskicking face that was at least slightly working at the end of last year.


And this boggles my mind. X doesn't work, let's try Y. Y is working! Great, let's do X! Huh?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

HHH is just doing anything he can to get fans invested in the main event of Wrestlemania by any means necessary. I can't fault him for that.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

This just shows how much Roman needs a change of character and/or a heel turn. His beatings are being cheered ffs :lol :lol :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DontYouDareBeSour said:


> reigns vs ryback in a loser retires match...double count out and both lose


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> He's playing his character, but he's going against the most hated guy in the company. The only way Triple H was going to get booed in that segment was if he helped Reigns out & gave him a big hug.
> 
> What do you expect a heel to accomplish when the crowd wants to see the guy they're attacking get his ass whooped? There was ZERO sympathy for Reigns in that crowd. They cheered MORE when he got bloodied up & demolished.
> 
> Blaming Triple H for getting cheered is absolutely ridiculous. You can't be the opponent of the most hated guy in the company & expect to get booed for fighting him.


I don't get how they couldn't have anticipated this. I thought Roman was gonna turn heel Monday because of the was he was scripted and booked during the build up to Fastlane and during his match.

- He encouraged Dean to attack Brock during the contract signing, although he never tried anything himself.

- Dean sounded cocky and confident, Roman, when he did speak snarked at Dean some.

- During the match they finally teamed up to attack Brock. Dean ends up doing most of the heavy lifting with the chair shots, when he finally vanquished the Beast, Roman instantly spears his bestie bro for the quick pin.

None of that made him look at all like a face, it really read as heel, just not mean and angry enough. Unless that's were this is leading, I'm perplexed by the whole thing.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> I don't get how they couldn't have anticipated this. I thought Roman was gonna turn heel Monday because of the was he was scripted and booked during the build up to Fastlane and during his match.
> 
> - He encouraged Dean to attack Brock during the contract signing, although he never tried anything himself.
> 
> ...


I see you like my posts so it's obvious we agree. 
I'll add to this that as much as we know HHH is always out for himself is he THAT willing to be out for himself? Let's be honest here if Vince didn't ok the clear facing it up beforehand he will have thrown furniture at HHH as he walked to the back on Monday. I initally thought it was just HHH being HHH but then I figured he isn't THAT dumb. Then add in my previous comments about what the spoilers said. Then add that they are keeping Reigns off RAW to have plastic surgery whilst HHH carries it. 

If I'm wrong then I'm wrong. However if I am wrong then Vince's mind is even more screwed up than I thought.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The_Jiz said:


> He criticizes Kurt Angle for doing a poor job with Cena.
> 
> Goes ahead and uses the Cena backlash for the catalyst for his own dx face turn.
> 
> He knows exactly what he is doing here.


*WWE's true ultimate opportunist for sure, always has been. Like that poster said a few posts back from this one, dude was never as big as is in his own head, and has such a fragile ego that he has to keep doing shit like this to capitalize on the misfortune of others too make himself come across as a bigger star then he really is, or honestly ever was.

It's honestly sad, yet strategically genius at the same time, and half the fanbase falls for it everytime hook, line & sinker.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

elo said:


> HHH is secretly on Team Shane-O-Mac and wants to embarrass Vince and his out of touch booking into hopefully an imminent retirement.


*It's not really that well of a hidden objective, he's been taking little shots at/slash throwing Vince under the bus since at least his podcast with Austin on the Network.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: HHH is the greatest heel*



Bastar said:


> To be fair, a reanimated Chris Benoit couldn't get Roman cheered unanimously.


*Not gonna lie I laughed hard at this.*


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Black Widow said:


> It's too late for that.They missed their opportunity to turn him heel.


It's never too late for a heel turn.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleUDoubleUE2 said:


> You guys must also take into account that it was held in Detroit, which is one of the smarkiest and anti-Reigns city in WWE history.


*Detroit has never been known as a smark city, it's aways been more casual. Don't know where you got Detroit being a smark city from, other than Roman getting booed, which doesn't automatically change it from casual to smark. Chicago, Philly & Brooklyn are smark towns, Detroit & Cleveland are not.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Raito said:


> Roman Reigns sucks ass.
> 
> This is a good thing, guy needs to get taken off tv and repackaged. He doesn't have a personality, his promos are shit, his matches are all just SuperCena fodder, his gimmick isn't even his gimmick, his entrance ... wtf, why have a guy the crowd detests come through the crowd?
> 
> ...


:genius :clap :bow :woo :faint:


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Detroit has never been known as a smark city, it's aways been more casual. Don't know where you got Detroit being a smark city from, other than Roman getting booed, which doesn't automatically change it from casual to smark. Chicago, Philly & Brooklyn are smark towns, Detroit & Cleveland are not.*


Usually the big cities in America are smark cities, and the smaller ones are more casual. I'm quite sure that practically no one would boo Roman if a WWE event were to be held in Pensacola, Florida.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not a Reigns mark in the slightest, so please don't come at me with that. But i do believe its possible that they can still salvage it. They just have to do one thing

BOOK HIM LIKE A FUCKING BADASS

That's it, simple. It worked at TLC when he was at his most lowest point, why can't it work now? But the thing is, this is where the smarks need to think back to TLC. Yes, he was a badass and everyone was so hyped that they finally worked out how he should be booked, but what happened? Within 2 weeks he's cheese grinning face again. He's never going to be a permanent badass, the face of the company never will be. They want the Cena type face, not the Austin. So this is where the smarks need to be smart going into Mania because its the only card Vince has to play and the smarks need to see through it. Because all they are looking for is 50% positive reaction. Once they get that, they can use the ''polarizing'' excuse like they have for Cena for the last decade. The smarks are so close, outlast Vince till Mania and they'll win the war. If the next 5 weeks he gets the exact same reactions as Raw the other night, he'll either lose or win via a heel turn. I'm calling it right now.


----------

